# Anonymous outdoes Agencies against Lolita City



## Agmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the first cafe news story I posted.  Is examiner credible?  I know not, but I found this to be interesting.



What they want is simple enough





> Our demands are simple. Remove all child pornography content from your  servers. Refuse to provide hosting services to any website dealing with  child pornography. This statement is not just aimed at Freedom Hosting,  but everyone on the internet. It does not matter who you are, if we find  you to be hosting, promoting, or supporting child pornography, you will  become a target.


Enjoy.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought Anonymous liked child porn...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...


Nice joke, made me chuckle.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



I bet there's already a bunch of them raging over this calling the hackers moralfags like they did back when project chanology was popular.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



Anonymous = People

People have all kinds of likes. This particular group will have my Seal of Approval.



> *Doxing the Pedophiles at Lolita City*
> In yet another Pastebin release, an Anonymous enthusiast self identifying as Arson, released the fiollowing:
> 
> 
> ...



​
Go get'em guys!


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nice joke, made me chuckle.



I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 22, 2011)

Only bad part is that all the actual info to catch these people likely got flushed since anon opted to share it with the net as a whole 'for the lulz'.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Only bad part is that all the actual info to catch these people likely got flushed since anon opted to share it with the net as a whole 'for the lulz'.



They thrive on attention, not revealing what they did would have been far too out of character for them.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 22, 2011)

inb4 zaxxon.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.



What part of Anon are you referring to?


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.



Your confusing Anon with /b or just 4chan in general.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 22, 2011)

The funny thing about this is that they're attacking freedomhost for hosting child pornography, and not for their well known drug dealing aspects... I'm pretty convinced that drugs do more harm against society than child pornography.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The funny thing about this is that they're attacking freedomhost for hosting child pornography, and not for their well known drug dealing aspects... I'm pretty convinced that drugs do more harm against society than child pornography.



Yeah but it won't attract as much attention as them going after child pornography.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.



Mayhaps you were thinking of the TSA?  

(see my ava for my info...)


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Uzumaki said:


> What part of Anon are you referring to?



I was under the impression that Anon members ARE from /b/. After all, that's where the whole anonymous idea comes from, right?


----------



## Chappz316 (Oct 22, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> The funny thing about this is that they're attacking freedomhost for hosting child pornography, and not for their well known drug dealing aspects... I'm pretty convinced that drugs do more harm against society than child pornography.



Drug addicts and users usually start around 14+ almost at maturity, and it's their choice to destroy their life. 

Children with their childhood destroyed didn't make that choice.

Fuck society and get rid of the bastards.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I'm pretty convinced that drugs do more harm against society than child pornography.



 

Half my friends were raped when they were children. I can assure you, no, _just NO_.

We would take on a p*d*p**** any day of the week over a drug dealer. Doing drugs is of your own choosing. Not so getting child raped.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Half my friends were raped when they were children.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

> Half my friends were raped when they were children. I can assure you, no, just NO.



wat?

10 char


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I was under the impression that Anon members ARE from /b/. After all, that's where the whole anonymous idea comes from, right?



You're talking about the same board that hails Chris Hansen as a pretty cool guy. /b/ isn't a fan of i.e the Pedobear because they enjoy CP. It's more so the other way around.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2011)

Anonymous can assume any position it wants and screw everyone either way. No point in even thinking about this. I think it's best to classify all their actions under unparalleled trolling. 

And my deepest condolences to anyone dumb enough to fight them. Still cringing at the story of that politician who tried exposing the group and got his life completely ruined.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Uzumaki said:


> You're talking about the same board that hails Chris Hansen as a pretty cool guy. /b/ isn't a fan of i.e the Pedobear because they enjoy CP. It's more so the other way around.



Because he's an *incredible *troll.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Because he's an *incredible *troll.



Yes, but if they were all Pedophiles, do you really think they'd enjoy the trolling he was bringing to their "community". 

But why don't you go to /b/ and tell me how much CP you see lying around. 

The vast majority of /b/ is against CP. Them doing something like this is not out of the question. If they find something to attack they usually do.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Uzumaki said:


> Yes, but if they were all Pedophiles, do you really think they'd enjoy the trolling he was bringing to their "community".
> 
> But why don't you go to /b/ and tell me how much CP you see lying around.
> 
> The vast majority of /b/ is against CP. Them doing something like this is not out of the question. If they find something to attack they usually do.



Actually, yes, I think they'd enjoy it a lot. I see no reason why not.

I frequent /b/, and I see CP / stories about kids unintentionally pretty much everyday.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2011)

Uzumaki said:


> You're talking about the same board that hails Chris Hansen as a pretty cool guy. /b/ isn't a fan of i.e the Pedobear because they enjoy CP. It's more so the other way around.



You're neglecting to consider the fact that /b/ isn't just one person. Some do like child pornography some don't.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

> Something tells me you've either never been there or never spent any length of time on any of the 4chan boards, let alone /b/.



Something tells me you shouldn't make ignorant claims, because I've been on /b/ for 4 years.

I'm not saying that all of anon likes child porn - but there are plenty of pedophiles/predators there - enough that I'm surprised anon was even responsible for this.

Ever heard of AnonyMPC? His stories get posted around pretty often, and he's well known for his stories about having sex with young girls. Post one of his stories during the night, and you'll see plenty of people talking about their boner.


----------



## Verdius (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Something tells me you shouldn't make ignorant claims, because I've been on /b/ for 4 years.



4 years? Hardcore man, I bet your mom's proud.

But really, a handful of posters in a thread does not touch the vast majority of 4chan nor the collective mindset of it.

Anyway, this is off topic so I'll take my leave.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Verdius said:


> 4 years? Hardcore man, I bet your mom's proud.
> 
> But really, a handful of posters in a thread does not touch the vast majority of 4chan nor the collective mindset of it.



I was simply correcting you.

You're right, but this isn't just one occasion. I challenge you to post anything sexually related to children, and see the results.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 22, 2011)

Verdius said:


> 4 years? Hardcore man, I bet your mom's proud.
> 
> *But really, a handful of posters in a thread does not touch the vast majority of 4chan nor the collective mindset of it.*
> 
> Anyway, this is off topic so I'll take my leave.



Exactly. So why are you trying to assert that they aren't interested in lolita? Either way, there are those who like it and those who don't. You can't define /b/ as a single entity.


----------



## Verdius (Oct 22, 2011)

Mαri said:


> Exactly. So why are you trying to assert that they aren't interested in lolita? Either way, there are those who like it and those who don't. You can't define /b/ as a single entity.



The stupidity between the two of you is fantastic.



> you can't define /b/ as a single entity



I'm not the one here painting them as pedophiles. Try again.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 22, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Mayhaps you were thinking of the TSA?
> 
> (see my ava for my info...)



I was body serched once.  It's not that bad.  Actually kind of fun.  The agents NEVER TOUCH YOUR PRIVATES and ask you to open certain areas they cannot touch.  And with cooperation, done in 2 minutes flat.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

> The stupidity between the two of you is fantastic.



Resorting to ad hominem without an argument. Typical.



> I'm not the one here painting them as pedophiles. Try again.



I just said this:



> I'm not saying that all of anon likes child porn - but there are plenty of pedophiles/predators there - enough that I'm surprised anon was even responsible for this.


----------



## Verdius (Oct 22, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



Forgetting what you said so soon? 

Also, pointing something out a fact and using an insult as the basis of an argument are two different things.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

Verdius said:


> Forgetting what you said so soon?
> 
> Also, pointing something out a fact and using an insult as the basis of an argument are two different things.



Do you really think I was 100% serious when I said that? So what if I don't think something over completely when I post it?


----------



## Bill G (Oct 22, 2011)

Pic related. It's their faces.


----------



## Xion (Oct 22, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> inb4 zaxxon.



Difference between p*d*p**** and child abuser. 

He likes what he will never get.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of you need to learn some simple statistics. If 1 in a thousand likes CP, then approximately 1 out of 1 thousand /b/ "anon" users will like CP.

Apparently a lot of you don't know how big numbers are, or don't know how many hundreds of thousands go to those websites.

It's the same thing here, look at all the borderline stuff in peoples signatures, etc. Does that mean most people here like it? Of course not.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Wow... You are very clueless.



Care to illuminate me instead of making an empty statement?

What makes you think /b/ doesn't attract pedos?


----------



## kazuri (Oct 22, 2011)

First, I doubt you can be illuminated after the logic you tried to use to prove me wrong. 

You might as well have said '50% of all numbers are even, so a list of only odd numbers is impossible because 50% of all numbers need to be even' 

The question isn't if it attracts pedos, ALL websites frequented by thousands of young people attracts pedos. It's if it attracts more pedos than any other average site like that.

Unless they have some specific 'pedo' section then I doub't the number is anything but average for that type of site.


----------



## Seph (Oct 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> First, I doubt you can be illuminated after the logic you tried to use to prove me wrong.
> 
> You might as well have said '50% of all numbers are even, so a list of only odd numbers is impossible because 50% of all numbers need to be even'
> 
> ...



/b/ IS the asshole of the internet. It attracts specific people, do you SERIOUSLY think /b/ attracts the average population? *Seriously*?


----------



## bullsh3t (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a good thing unless you people are into child porn  
Anonymous should start going after China for their restrictions on the internet. I just wanna see China get hacked


----------



## hyakku (Oct 22, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Wow... You are very clueless.



Yea....I've got no investment in this debate but he's right, that logic does not work at all. I dont know why you're calling him clueless, that really is one of the most fallacious examples of reasoning I've seen in a while.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Oct 23, 2011)

This just shows how fucked up our "intelligent" agencies are. Of course that's a result of government decisions.


----------



## Grep (Oct 23, 2011)

Skids do the darnedest things.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> wat?
> 
> 10 char



Wouldn't be surprised if that was true.  I grew up in a town where the rape stat was at 52%.  A lot of my classmates in school were rape victims. Edit: Though, I don't think it's nearly as bad as it used to be.  I haven't been there in a long time, though, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if that was true.  I grew up in a town where the rape stat was at 52%.  *A lot of my classmates in school were rape victims*. Edit: Though, I don't think it's nearly as bad as it used to be.  I haven't been there in a long time, though, so it's hard to tell.



But was it really rape?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But was it really rape?



Ah.  Funny, funny, aren't you clever?

I moved away when I was twelve, which means that all of the schoolmates of mine that I knew were raped were thirteen or younger.

My older sisters had similar trends amongst their classmates.  My second sister in particular had a friend whose father was quite the sadist.


----------



## Grep (Oct 23, 2011)

Lets all be serious for a second here. 

Rape is pretty funny.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 23, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Actually, yes, I think they'd enjoy it a lot. I see no reason why not.
> 
> I frequent /b/, and I see CP / stories about kids unintentionally pretty much everyday.



This is flat out wrong.True, there are cp threads everyday. there are gay threads everyday that get just as much attention. so /b/ is now a bunch of gay pedos?


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 23, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Half my friends were raped when they were children.



The best way to fix that is to stop raping your friends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ah.  Funny, funny, aren't you clever?
> 
> I moved away when I was twelve, which means that all of the schoolmates of mine that I knew were raped were thirteen or younger.
> 
> My older sisters had similar trends amongst their classmates.  My second sister in particular had a friend whose father was quite the sadist.


Not rape if it's consenting.
Question how many of the offenders went to jail?


BGtymin said:


> Lets all be serious for a second here.
> 
> Rape is pretty funny.



Sure is 
[YOUTUBE]ezZ1pOlEpzM[/YOUTUBE]
What goes around comes around


----------



## Huntress (Oct 23, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> This is flat out wrong.True, there are cp threads everyday. there are gay threads everyday that get just as much attention. so */b/ is now a bunch of gay pedos?*



well i always got the impression that /b/ is into everything. rule 34 taken to the max.


----------



## Seph (Oct 23, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> This is flat out wrong.True, there are cp threads everyday. there are gay threads everyday that get just as much attention. so /b/ is now a bunch of gay pedos?



There are plenty of gay pedos on /b/, and gays, and pedos.


----------



## Psycho (Oct 23, 2011)

Uzumaki said:


> You're talking about the same board that hails Chris Hansen as a pretty cool guy. /b/ isn't a fan of i.e the Pedobear because they enjoy CP. It's more so the other way around.



no, you're thinking newfags

newfags are the cancer, newfags are the main reason why /b/ has become popular, if you think anon doesn't like it means you have no clue about what 4chan was in contrast to how it is, lemme get you a macro:



stop treating newfags like the owners of /b/, they are the cancer and only the cancer


----------



## Gecka (Oct 23, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ah.  Funny, funny, aren't you clever?
> 
> I moved away when I was twelve, which means that all of the schoolmates of mine that I knew were raped were thirteen or younger.
> 
> My older sisters had similar trends amongst their classmates.  My second sister in particular had a friend whose father was quite the sadist.



I think he meant that maybe not all of the rape was non-consensual and that most of it was statutory rape

also what country do you live in?


----------



## stream (Oct 23, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> There are plenty of gay pedos on /b/, and gays, and pedos.


And there are also people from Anonymous on /b/. Doesn't mean they are the same...




Gecka said:


> I think he meant that maybe not all of the rape was non-consensual and that most of it was statutory rape
> 
> also what country do you live in?



$10 sez he's from Kentucky


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 23, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> There are plenty of gay pedos on /b/, and gays, and pedos.



Wow, really? That's all you have to say? Do you know how many people are on /b/ everyday? You are saying everyone on that one board is interested in everything everyone else is posting. CP is probably 3-5 percent of the shit on /b/. That obviously means everyone is a pedo. You know, 25% of the US watches football. We all must be football fans.


----------



## Seph (Oct 23, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> Wow, really? That's all you have to say? Do you know how many people are on /b/ everyday? You are saying everyone on that one board is interested in everything everyone else is posting. CP is probably 3-5 percent of the shit on /b/. That obviously means everyone is a pedo. You know, 25% of the US watches football. We all must be football fans.



CP is risky to post, which is why it's not posted that often.

I'll assume that around 20% of regulars on /b/ are closet predators. That number probably goes up to around 50% for oldfags.

Anonymous is mostly composed of these oldfags.

Therefore, it's surprising that Anonymous even did something like this.

Come on guys, you clearly know nothing about /b/.


----------



## Grep (Oct 23, 2011)

ITT: Thinking you are cool for 'knowing'/'being a part of /b/

/b/ has always and will always be lame and unoriginal.


----------



## Seph (Oct 23, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> ITT: Thinking you are cool for 'knowing'/'being a part of /b/
> 
> /b/ has always and will always be lame and unoriginal.



Copy paste the part where I said I think I'm cool for knowing about /b/.

Come on, I'm waiting.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

Gecka said:


> also what country do you live in?



*Points at location* USA...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 23, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



Pretty sure that's a myth.

A love of jailbait, pedobear sure, cp, nope.


----------



## TSC (Oct 23, 2011)

am I the only one who thought before entering the thread and reading the title, that there was actually a Lolita City irl?


----------



## Seph (Oct 23, 2011)

> A love of jailbait, pedobear sure, cp, nope.



Jailbait /=/ cp? Is cp only prepubescent?



> Legal classifications of child pornography typically consist of sexual photos involving both prepubescent and post-pubescent teenage minors


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 24, 2011)

I've seen jailbait pics but I've never seen anything that would legally be classed as underage porn on b.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> I've seen jailbait pics but I've never seen anything that would legally be classed as underage porn on b.


Maybe it just depends on the times you go at :/ 
I go to /b/ once every 3-4 days and I almost always see one CP thread or one Guro thread.


----------



## Seph (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> I've seen jailbait pics but I've never seen anything that would legally be classed as underage porn on b.



You don't look enough.

CP is the reason why 4chan has so many active mods. Pretty sure the government would close it down if not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Still no Zaxxon? 

I guess he's too busy trying to erase all of his tracks.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 24, 2011)

Or you two have a really odd idea of what cp entails.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Maybe it just depends on the times you go at :/
> I go to /b/ once every 3-4 days and I almost always see one CP thread or one Guro thread.



Maybe you are looking for them


----------



## Seph (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Or you two have a really odd idea of what cp entails.



Are you really claiming that CP is something more than prepubescent and postpubescent porn? That's kind of silly.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 24, 2011)

No, I'm claiming that you have an odd idea of what cp is if you think anon likes cp. I'm also claiming that this idea of anon having a love of child porn is a complete myth.

I can believe that every now and again an anon posts cp on b for the shock value, but this idea that even 1% likes that stuff is completely unfounded.


----------



## Seph (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> No, I'm claiming that you have an odd idea of what cp is if you think anon likes cp. I'm also claiming that this idea of anon having a love of child porn is a complete myth.
> 
> I can believe that every now and again an anon posts cp on b for the shock value, but this idea that even 1% likes that stuff is completely unfounded.



I already said this before, but I've seen plenty of _original_ stories written by people about having sex with teens and children. I guarantee you that if you post a story people will talk about how turned on they are.

Google AnonyMPC's stories and post one of them during the night (East Coast time).

You'd really be surprised, people _do_ enjoy this sick shit.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> Or you two have a really odd idea of what cp entails.


Do pictures of 5-10 year olds naked count? 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe you are looking for them


Maybe I am


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Do pictures of 5-10 year olds naked count?
> 
> 
> Maybe I am



No, a nude person isn't porn. It's a nude.

Porn = sex on film.


----------



## Nyasi (Oct 24, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



Bullshit. That, my friend, is called selective perception.

Because 4chan has a lot of monster-porn threads Anonymous likes monster sex?
Because 4chan has a lot of gay threads Anonymous likes gay sex?
Because 4chan has a lot of MILF threads Anonymous likes older women?
Because 4chan has a lot of chicks in diapers threads Anonymous likes women in diapers?
The list goes on and on...

It seems Anonymous likes everything, mh?  Just because a little part at 4chan is crazy for lolis that doesnt mean that Anon "as a whole" loves pedostuff.


----------



## Seph (Oct 24, 2011)

Nyasi said:


> Bullshit. That, my friend, is called selective perception.
> 
> Because 4chan has a lot of monster-porn threads Anonymous likes monster sex?
> Because 4chan has a lot of gay threads Anonymous likes gay sex?
> ...



What I meant was that a significant enough portion of Anonymous liked child porn. I know full well that Anonymous as a group doesn't, please read the topic fully before posting this.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 24, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> What I meant was that a significant enough portion of Anonymous liked child porn. I know full well that Anonymous as a group doesn't, please read the topic fully before posting this.



You have no idea about what you're talking about. Funny thing is, I think you know your wrong but just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 24, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I thought Anonymous liked child porn...



Anon is not /b/


----------



## Seph (Oct 24, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> You have no idea about what you're talking about. Funny thing is, I think you know your wrong but just don't want to admit it.



I have no idea how many times I need to say this to people like you, but please explain something instead of making a worthless statement. It makes you look stupid.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 24, 2011)

Rob said:


> I've seen jailbait pics but I've never seen anything that would legally be classed as underage porn on b.



Its around but very rare on /b/ these days. Even on 711,99,7 and not4chan its all but nonexistent.


----------



## Violence (Oct 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sephiran*
> _I thought Anonymous liked child porn..._



hehehe so funny...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 25, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.



Is there a difference between internet memes that make fun of pedos and real pedos?

I wonder if the guy with a rapeman sig is a real rapist?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 25, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Half my friends were raped when they were children. I can assure you, no, _just NO_.
> 
> We would take on a p*d*p**** any day of the week over a drug dealer. Doing drugs is of your own choosing. Not so getting child raped.



But I never said anything about raping children. I was speaking only of child pornography.

They're obviously doing this just for the publicity.


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 25, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I have no idea how many times I need to say this to people like you, but please explain something instead of making a worthless statement. It makes you look stupid.



I, and several other members, have already shown you that your logic is wrong. You continuing to babble after people have shown you why you are wrong is making you look stupid.

I mean the only way you would really think that /b/ is filled with CP is if you just kept skimming through the other stuff until you found a CP thread and just stayed there until it 404'd then left /b/ till the next day.


----------



## Seph (Oct 25, 2011)

> /b/ =! Anonymous, that's one.
> So you basicly are saying that /b/ is a CP board? Have you ever been there? Have you actually browsed /b/, because despite your "4 years" claim I find it very hard to believe. You know jack about Aon and /b/



Why did you quote a completely irrelevant board? No, I'm not calling /b/ a CP board, please learn to read. I'm simply saying that CP is posted relatively often. If calling me ignorant is the best argument you can muster, please don't bother posting at all.



> I, and several other members, have already shown you that your logic is wrong. You continuing to babble after people have shown you why you are wrong is making you look stupid.



Firstly, your post is almost completely incoherent.

Secondly, since you care so much about the opinions of other people, several other members have agreed with me as well. You continue to babble after people have shown you why you are wrong. It's making you look stupid.

Can you guys please post proper arguments instead of calling me ignorant? Please?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Why did you quote a completely irrelevant board? No, I'm not calling /b/ a CP board, please learn to read. I'm simply saying that CP is posted relatively often. If calling me ignorant is the best argument you can muster, please don't bother posting at all.


You compared /b/ and CP to Naruto and Narutoforums. See where I'm coming from here?

Yeah, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sometimes post CP on 4chan. Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) also spam advertisements on Narutoforums. Does it make NF an advertisement board, and NFers advertisementphiles?

2+2 won't become 5 just because you keep bitching about it.

//HbS


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 25, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Firstly, your post is almost completely incoherent.
> 
> Secondly, since you care so much about the opinions of other people, several other members have agreed with me as well. You continue to babble after people have shown you why you are wrong. It's making you look stupid.
> 
> Can you guys please post proper arguments instead of calling me ignorant? Please?



What was incoherent about it?

Agreeing with you and providing no credible evidence. That doesn't make you right. The people against you have provided evidence and common sense. Your logic is fallible. It makes no sense.


----------



## Seph (Oct 25, 2011)

kokodeshide said:


> What was incoherent about it?
> 
> Agreeing with you and providing no credible evidence. That doesn't make you right. The people against you have provided evidence and common sense. Your logic is fallible. It makes no sense.



HAHAHA what evidence? Oh boy you're so funny.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 25, 2011)

Props to Anon. I doubt there will actually be follow up by the authorities though.



Sephiran said:


> HAHAHA what evidence? Oh boy you're so funny.



Please stop.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't think this is actually a good thing, as I understand it Lolicon City just has to relocate to another .onion* url which might kill their activity in the short run but in the long run they'll get their members back and meanwhile the various authorities investigating this site will essentially have to start from scratch in their investigation, and at the end of the day it's them that's going to be arresting the people running this site and rescuing children, not anon. Or they'll just wait anon out and eventually anon will get bored. 

*I've just been reading about the 'deep web', there's a lot of hyperbole which would have me believe I can buy hitmen on 2 for 1 deals down there but interesting regardless.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 28, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Half my friends were raped when they were children.


hhahahahahahaha what



also sephiran the association of /b/ with child porn stems from actual trading in it but also just from the desire to shock people, and the ratio of paedos to trolls on /b/ is pretty murky, certainly murky enough to not generalise a significant portion of anon as paedos


----------



## Enclave (Oct 28, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I wasn't joking. Anon has a well known obsession with pedophilia.



It's not so much Anon as 4chan that has the obsession.  Not everybody on 4chan is one of Anon.  Sure most everybody on 4chan is called anonymous but the vast majority of 4chaners are not hackers, hell most aren't even useless script kiddies.

Unless you're pointing out their love of Pedobear but that is just silly fun and not actual pedophilia.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enclave said:


> It's not so much Anon as 4chan that has the obsession.  Not everybody on 4chan is one of Anon.  Sure most everybody on 4chan is called anonymous but the vast majority of 4chaners are not hackers, hell most aren't even useless script kiddies.
> 
> Unless you're pointing out their love of Pedobear but that is just silly fun and not actual pedophilia.



The one thing I can say about anon, is that anon is legion.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 2, 2012)

Mijuu said:


> The one thing I can say about anon, is that anon is legion.



Why would you necro this?


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2012)

I like it how Seph was the only dude in this thread who knew his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why would you necro this?


youmustbenewhere.jpg
Because anon is legion duh.
.....
Oh it's this thread again.


----------

